# I need a winpcap equivalent library that is compatible with both WinXP & MacOsx



## 7alawa (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm working on a project prototype that's implemented on WinXP, this project will be implemented on MacOsx after validation.

I need to use winpcap (or equivalent) tool to communicate through the MII bus. I also need this tool to be equivalnt on WinXP and MacOsx also to avoid redevelopping my software for MacOsx.

The question is : What is this tool?

Thanx alot,

7alawa


----------



## Decade (Apr 5, 2007)

I suppose you could use the original, libpcap.


----------

